# [help] aiglx + kde + scheda intel i810 [RISOLTO]

## sanzo77

Salve, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi un buon howto per utilizzare aiglx? Ho kde e ho una scheda intel i810

----------

## Scen

http://gentoo-wiki.com/AIGLX

Buona lettura  :Cool: 

----------

## Elbryan

aixgl e' gia' in xorg..

ti consiglio inoltre di impostare video_cards="i810" in /etc/make.conf e soprattutto aggiungere x11-base/xorg-server aiglx al tuo /etc/portage/package.use.

Riemergi xorg-server e segui l'howto sopraindicato.

Vuoi usare beryl?

----------

## sanzo77

grazie elbryan è già tutto come hai detto tu, inoltre ho aggiunto proprio da tutoria la flag aiglx e poi ho dato emerge world quindi xorg è stato ricompilato...

Si voglio usare beryl, mi hanno detto che è il + leggero... tu che mi consigli? Considera che io ho un centrino 1200 con 640Mb ram e scheda video intel i810 64Mb.

----------

## Elbryan

funziona alla grande..

davvero bello..

Ho dovuto togliere qualche effetto perche' ne ha davvero troppi  :Smile: 

Se ti serve una mano chiedi pure..

Comunque, l'hai già installato?

----------

## sanzo77

@elbryan

grazie mille della disponibilità, ne approfitterò sicuramente...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## sanzo77

Anzi ne approfitto subito:

allora, ho fatto emerge --update world e tutto e' a posto... ho seguito la guida nella correzione dello xorg.conf, ho istallato beryl che mi ha chiesto di ricompilare le librerie cairo con alcune flag (X e pdf) dopo di che si e' istallato. Ora ho i seguenti dubbi:

la guida mi dice che dovrei fare emerge aquamarine (anche se e' opzionale), ma da quanto capito questo aquamarine e' in un overlay e nn mi va... tu che mi consigli?

----------

## Elbryan

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Anzi ne approfitto subito:
> 
> allora, ho fatto emerge --update world e tutto e' a posto... ho seguito la guida nella correzione dello xorg.conf, ho istallato beryl che mi ha chiesto di ricompilare le librerie cairo con alcune flag (X e pdf) dopo di che si e' istallato. Ora ho i seguenti dubbi:
> 
> la guida mi dice che dovrei fare emerge aquamarine (anche se e' opzionale), ma da quanto capito questo aquamarine e' in un overlay e nn mi va... tu che mi consigli?

 

primo consiglio..

Quando aggiorni i packetti di world usa emerge -avuDN world  :Smile: 

Secondo.. aquamarine mi pare sia per KDE come heliodor e' per GNOME..

In realta' non puoi emergerli e non so perche'.. sta di fatto che comunque puoi far andare tutto senza problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## sanzo77

Aggiungo i primi problemini... quando faccio partire beryl-manager, parte lo splashscreen di beryl e pero' poi mi ritrovo lo schermo diviso in verticale in 2 e vedo solo la barra sopra e quella sotto... il resto e' bianco... credo che ci sia qualcosa che nn va  :Neutral: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> Aggiungo i primi problemini... quando faccio partire beryl-manager, parte lo splashscreen di beryl e pero' poi mi ritrovo lo schermo diviso in verticale in 2 e vedo solo la barra sopra e quella sotto... il resto e' bianco... credo che ci sia qualcosa che nn va 

 

Hai configurato xorg.conf?

Impostato aixgl=true?

Guardato se il dbus e' attivo ed emerso x11-drm?

----------

## sanzo77

tutto si, a parte dbus che nn so come fare a vedere se e' attivo.

Sono un po' dubbioso riguardo a questa sezione di xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

```

non dovrebbe esserci qualcosa riguardo a aiglx, o forse no?

----------

## Elbryan

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

```

Questo e' il mio..

Poi:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier  "Simple Layout"

   Option   "AIGLX"   "true"

...

...

...

EndSection

```

Inoltre..

```

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Fammi sapere..

----------

## sanzo77

Niente da fare, continua a dividersi a meta' lo schermo, ora provo a fargli una foto (lo screen nn me lo fa) e ti faccio vedere cosa succede 

ecco : http://www.streetofthelife.it/personal/img/gentoo.jpg

come vedi lo schermo e' diviso a meta'... ed e' quasi completamente bianco, non capisco... dove potrei aver sbagliato... ti posto il mio xorg.conf completo, almeno vedi se ci sono errori... ma non credo...

```

Section "ServerLayout"        

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/large"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts-extra"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

     Option "XkbLayout"    "us"

    Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel"   "dell101"

   Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

   Option "XkbOptions"   "eurosign:e"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

#   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

   VertRefresh 50-70   

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

        Option          "NoAccel"       "false"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

        VideoRam        16384

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

#   DefaultColorDepth 24

        DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI" 

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## Elbryan

Togli group 0 da section dri

Inoltre io ho la mia scheda configurata cosi':

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel 950GMA"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

   Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

   Option   "DRI"   "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

E per finire controlla questo:

```

elbryan@localhost ~ $ equery uses xorg-server

 - - 3dfx                      : Adds support for 3dfx video cards to XFree86. See: voodoo3

 + + aiglx                     : Includes extra AIGLX patches that allow compiz to function

 - - debug                     : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - dmx                       : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

 + + dri                       : Enable direct rendering: used for accelerated 3D and some 2D, like DMA

 - - input_devices_acecad      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_aiptek      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_calcomp     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_citron      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_digitaledge : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_dmc         : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_dynapro     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_elo2300     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_elographics : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_evdev       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_fpit        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_hyperpen    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_jamstudio   : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_joystick    : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_keyboard    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_magellan    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_microtouch  : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_mouse       : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_mutouch     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_palmax      : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_penmount    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_spaceorb    : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_summa       : <unknown>

 + + input_devices_synaptics   : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_tek4957     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_ur98        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_vmmouse     : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_void        : <unknown>

 - - input_devices_wacom       : <unknown>

 + + ipv6                      : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kdrive                    : Build the kdrive X servers

 - - minimal                   : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + nptl                      : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 - - sdl                       : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - video_cards_apm           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_ark           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_chips         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_cirrus        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_cyrix         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_dummy         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_epson         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_fbdev         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_fglrx         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_glint         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_i128          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_i740          : <unknown>

 + + video_cards_i810          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_impact        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_imstt         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_mach64        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_mga           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_neomagic      : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_newport       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_nsc           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_nv            : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_nvidia        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_r128          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_radeon        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_rendition     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3            : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_s3virge       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_savage        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_siliconmotion : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sis           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sisusb        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunbw2        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg14       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg3        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suncg6        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunffb        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunleo        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_suntcx        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tdfx          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tga           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_trident       : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_tseng         : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_v4l           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vesa          : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vga           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_via           : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_vmware        : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_voodoo        : <unknown>

 + + xorg                      : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

 - - xprint                    : Support for xprint, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/xprint/

```

----------

## sanzo77

umh potrebbe essere questo il problema?

```

+ - aiglx                     : Includes extra AIGLX patches that allow compiz to function

```

se non ho capito male la legenda, significa che il mio xorg e' istallato senza la flag aiglx, eppure io l'ho messo dentro il packages.use prima dell'update world. Sbaglio a interpretare?

----------

## crisandbea

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> umh potrebbe essere questo il problema?
> 
> ```
> 
> + - aiglx                     : Includes extra AIGLX patches that allow compiz to function
> ...

 

il problema che tu hai dato :

```

emerge  world   

e non 

emerge -DuN world 

```

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

L'avevo detto io!

----------

## sanzo77

No asp, io ho dato (come da guida linkatami  :Razz:  ) emerge --update world, in effetti a me suonava un po' strano xche' avendo cambiato use flag avrei dato anche un --deep pero' li' c'era scritto cosi' e cosi' ho fatto... ora cmq sto riemergendo xorg-server passandogli la use flag da linea di comando quindi poi dovrebbe andare...

----------

## crisandbea

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> No asp, io ho dato (come da guida linkatami  ) emerge --update world, in effetti a me suonava un po' strano xche' avendo cambiato use flag avrei dato anche un --deep pero' li' c'era scritto cosi' e cosi' ho fatto... ora cmq sto riemergendo xorg-server passandogli la use flag da linea di comando quindi poi dovrebbe andare...

 

stai risbagliando, sulla guida c'è scritto magari per aggiornare il sistema, non aggiornare il sistema con USE flags nuove, e poi puoi sempre consultare man emerge ...., passandogli ora la flag use a riga di comando tale flag non sara compilata in modo permanente per xorg-server, infatti al prox aggiornamento dovresti poi ridargliela, invece se la metti nel package.use, non avrai problemi.

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Sat Dec 16, 2006 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Elbryan

make.conf oppure mettila in package.use

----------

## sanzo77

Allora, ripeto:

nel mio packages.use la flag c'e'. Concordo con voi nel dire che ho sbagliato inizialmente, avrei dovuto dare un -DuN, pero' ora non ho intenzione di rifare tutto l'emerge -DuN world (finisco domattina) a questo punto ho riemerso xorg-server passandogli la flag da linea di comando, cosa fra l'altro inutile perche' per l'appunto era gia' nel packages.use.

Ad ogni modo, non e' cambiato granche', tranne per il fatto che ora quando parte beryl manager non mi da + lo schermo bianco ma me lo da a colori, pero' e' sempre dimezzato, volete un altra foto ?  :Razz: 

edit: mi correggo non e' cambiato proprio nulla, di nuovo tutto bianco  :Neutral: 

----------

## Elbryan

emergi x11-drm

----------

## sanzo77

*  x11-base/x11-drm

      Latest version available: 20060608

      Latest version installed: 20060608

      Size of files: 556 kB

      Homepage:      http://dri.sf.net

      Description:   DRM Kernel Modules for X11

      License:       X11

ce l'ho gia'  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Elbryan

ma gnome ti parte normalmente ma appena fai beryl-manager non funge piu'?

----------

## sanzo77

Ho kde, cmq parte normalmente. appena faccio beryl-manager lo schermo mi si taglia come in foto. Non e' che non funziona, ma si vede tutto storto. Le icone si cliccano e la console appare ( uso yakuake quindi viene giu' a tendina).

----------

## Elbryan

Non ne ho davvero idea..accidenti!

----------

## sanzo77

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Che poi beryl funziona perche' se apro delle finestre si aprono, solo che vivono solo in quel piccolo rettangolo di schermo... ma per esempio se le trascino ondeggiano, boh sembra quasi che sia una questione di impostazione della risoluzione dello schermo... o qualche magagna... vai a capire... vabhe domani ci smanetto un altro po   :Wink:   Se vi vengono idee fatevi avanti eh  :Razz: 

----------

## sanzo77

Niente da fare, io uppo la discussione nella speranza che qualcuno abbia incontrato il mio stesso problema. 

Riassumo:

la mia configurazione e' scheda intel855GM che usa i810 (tramite i915), KDE su xorg7.1 compilato con aiglx, beryl istallato, ma purtroppo quando faccio partire il beryl manager il risultato e' uno schermo diviso a meta' dove sembra funzionare in parte beryl, il resto dello schermo e' inutilizzabile...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Elbryan

Scusa ma perche' usi i810 se puoi usare i915 direttamente?

Uppa su un sito di file hosting il tuo xorg.conf e make.conf (e anche package.use)

----------

## sanzo77

http://www.streetofthelife.it/personal/files/myxorg.conf

http://www.streetofthelife.it/personal/files/mymake.conf

Intendo dire che i driver della mia scheda sono i810, ma poi uso i915, sbaglio qualcosa?

----------

## Elbryan

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> http://www.streetofthelife.it/personal/files/myxorg.conf
> 
> http://www.streetofthelife.it/personal/files/mymake.conf
> 
> Intendo dire che i driver della mia scheda sono i810, ma poi uso i915, sbaglio qualcosa?

 

beh.. non capisco il motivo di questa cosa..

togli tutte quelle video cards..lascia solo i810.

poi dai "emerge -avuDN world" e "module-rebuild rebuild".

fammi sapere

----------

## sanzo77

Umh, ok, appena torno a casa lo faccio, qui all'universita' sono a batteria e nn mi pare il caso   :Laughing: 

Cmq quelle video card mi ricordo di averle messe a causa di un tutorial per far funzionare l'accelerazione 3D sulla mia scheda. Se lo ritrovo te lo linko, cmq stasera provo a fare la procedura che mia hai suggerito ( anche se finiro' domani mattina  :Razz: )

Ecco ho trovato l'HowTo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets

Guarda il secondo metodo, c'e' scritto di mettere quelle 3 VideoCArds. Potrei provare con il primo metodo, non mi ricordo perche' ho adottato il secondo al tempo...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Elbryan

non serve..

Io ho la 945 con i810..

Per l'accelerazione basta compilare le cose giuste con le flag giuste.

Vero anche che nel kernel pure io ho abilitato una roba per la i915..

```

  ┌─────────────────────────── Character devices ───────────────────────────┐

  │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.          │  

  │  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, │  

  │  <M> modularizes features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> │  

  │  for Search.  Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < >       │  

  │ ┌^(-)─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │< >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                          │ │  

  │ │< >   ATI Rage 128                                                   │ │  

  │ │< >   ATI Radeon                                                     │ │  

  │ │<M>   Intel I810                                                     │ │  

  │ │<M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                           │ │  

  │ │< >     i830 driver                                                  │ │  

  │ │<M>     i915 driver                                                  │ │  

  │ │< >   Matrox g200/g400                                               │ │  

  │ │< >   SiS video cards                                                │ │  

```

 :Smile:  prova a adarci un occhio.

Ah il mio kernel autoloada i moduli quindi non so dirti che modprobe fare  :Razz: 

----------

## sanzo77

Ho fatto tutto, ho riemerso il world come hai detto tu... ma niente, ora beryl-manager da' il seguente messaggio

```

beryl-manager:13281): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",

(beryl-manager:13281): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

beryl: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.

(emerald:13351): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",

(emerald:13351): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",

beryl: dbus_bus_get error: Unable to determine the address of the message bus (try 'man dbus-launch' and 'man dbus-daemon' for help)

beryl: Plugin 'dbus':initDisplay failed

beryl: Couldn't activate plugin 'dbus'

Reloading all options.

(emerald:13366): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",

(emerald:13366): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",

```

e non fa + come prima, semplicemente svalvola il decorator, scompaiono i bordi delle finestre... ma credo che l'update del world abbia creato qualche casino...

----------

## sanzo77

Ho mentito   :Laughing:   Adesso settando un po' di effetti sul beryl-manager sembra funzionare... non e' proprio performante, ma meglio di xgl... ora devo capire bene quali effetti voglio e quali no...

Una domanda, ma beryl ha la trasparenza reale? Ovvero che vedo effettivamente quello che c'e' sotto l'elemento trasparente e non vedo solo lo sfondo del desktop? Come si setta?

----------

## Elbryan

Nono gli effetti trasparenti di beryl son reali.

Hai compilato con la flag aiglx?

Prova a lanciare glxgears e a dirmi quanti fps ti fa.

----------

## sanzo77

3722 frames in 5.0 seconds = 744.374 FPS

Ho compilato con aiglx (altrimenti credo che beryl non partirebbe visto che non ho xgl ne altro, mi sbaglio?) cmq grazie al comando che mi hai suggerito + su :

+ + aiglx                     : Includes extra AIGLX patches that allow compiz to function

Forse e' un opzione che va attivata, ma non so qual'e'  :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

A me beryl partiva anche senza use aiglx  :Razz:  era un po' lento ma andava..

Sinceramente credo tu debba smanettare un po'..

Anzi .. hai dbus installato (con relativa use flag nel make.conf)?

----------

## sanzo77

Si ho dbus istallato e ho la sua use flag in make.conf, inoltre beryl quando lo faccio partire mi dice proprio che dato che non esiste xgl usera' aiglx. Ma tutto sommato non va malissimo, salvo il fatto che se abilito troppi effetti mi scatta da morire... e inoltre il fatto delle trasparenze... ho provato a dare un occhiata alle varie opzioni in beryl manager, ma non trovo nulla sul fatto che la trasparenza debba essere effettiva...

----------

## sanzo77

Aggiungo una piccola cosa: la trasparenza sulle barre delle finestre e' reale, quella della console non lo e'   :Question:   :Question:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sanzo77

Ok ho risolto, mi ha indottrinato un amico... era semplicemente questione di imparare a usare beryl-manager  :Very Happy: 

Non e' che sia proprio velocissimo... pero' mejo de niente...

----------

## Elbryan

Scatta anche a me con l'effetto blur  :Smile: 

Son contento si sia risolto tutto ..  :Very Happy: 

Ecco segnati il mio nome perche' sei il primo a cui risolvo un problema  :Very Happy: 

PS: Edita il titolo del thread e metti la tag [risolto]

----------

## sanzo77

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Grazie mille!!!

----------

